# Need Help with HO!! Covering His But!!



## JWH (Dec 6, 2011)

Here we go, I have a HO that wants me to have his House which is in a trust, added to my GLI insurance as a additional insured along with my Sub. he also wants to have something saying the trust will not be sued if something were to happen. i told him i had a hold harmless agreements signed between my sub and i. and my insurance would cover everything in the event something should happen. he is afraid if someone falls off the roof he will be sued. he wants something better than a hold harmless. has anyone gone through this before?

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Tell him to pay your lawyer $500 to draft the agreement. If he is in favor of the additional charge, then do it and make sure it favors you. 

These types of agreements are not really enforceable unless each and every worker signs them. As an employer I can not sign away my workers rights. If they fall off the roof, and their injuries cost more than my insurance coverage it is only logical it will be subrograted to the property owners insurance. 

I hope you have alot in the job for PITA. This is a sign of things to come down the road.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

Grumpy,

so if its more then the comp coverage it goes to the property owners insurance? Is there reall a point to have more then the minimal coverage? in ct the max coverage is 500k. costs a little bit more, I have seen that some of the biggest contractors for roofing do not even elect the highest coverage. Is it because they know something I do not?


----------

